# How old should a dog be before starting agility?



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny is almost 6 months and I would like to being agility with him. I am not interested in competition, but think it would be fun for us. 
Ever since Benny was 12 weeks I have taken him to parks when there are no people and he loves to run up and down the slides and across the draw bridges. 
I showed my husband the DIY thread on the forum and asked if he could help make some things but he doesn't have time so I ordered a bar jump, ring jump and 10' tunnel and some weave polls. I ordered it thoughj amazon because I have an account that does not charge shipping but it is from a company called PET Safe
My son has a pit bull pup. the same age as Benny so we want to set up the back yard like a play ground.

I know Benny is still growing and I don't want to do anything that would damage bones and joints. There is no problem with the weaves or tunnel but is it of for him to be jumping. He easily cleared the footstool in the couch the other day







I would rather direct that puppy energy to a real jump.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You can very well start now. Keep the jumps low and avoid heavy contact work that puts stress on the joints. You only want to be doing channel weaving -setting the weaves so he is only going straight through them and not bending to go through the straight weaves.

There is a lot of stuff to work on -There's a lot of footwork and people-dog coordination to work on-send/go out and teaching/encouraging the dog to work away from you, teaching our dogs to turn left and right with word commands, etc.

Are you looking for any formal classes in your area? There are puppy agility foundation classes in different areas. 

Look at this thread - Has a video from MaggieRoseLee starring her 5 month old Glory B in agility class. Glory B - Agility Class at 5 m VIDEO!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I started about a month ago, 4 month old pup then. He is doing teeter, dog walk, A frame and tunnels. All stuff is at puppy level, building confidence, teaching contacts etc. There are lots of body awareness things you work on with too.

Jumping not so much but I have set it low and worked a bit imprinting jumping form. Cute to see him gather himself up. 

Many places have puppy agility classes. It is fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You've got a great start and some great equipment, but I have to agree with the others.

I also have equipment but that is to supplement the training I get in weekly classes. Kind of like I do my homework in the yard and go to classes to learn more, and learn the safely and in a way that's best for the dog. Dog classes are a blast too...

In the meantime, I have some of my current agility puppy classes videotaped so you can see how we are progressing. I use them to remind myself of what I was supposed to be learning in class cause I'm bad about taking notes!

Just go to http://www.youtube.com/Maggieroselee and the newest stuff is about my Glory B! I have a new one in the works, so keep it in your favorites!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Maggie I love your videos and bookmarked them. Benny watched them with me and seemed to be paying attention to the dogs! I wonder if a dog can truly learn a little from watching a video. I would love to find a class but have not been able find one in our area right now. There is one that meets in the summer months at a park, but it is from the trainer I did 5 weeks of puppy classes with. She advocates prong collars, even on puppies and strong corrections. She does not use clickers. The class we are in now uses clickers and is all positive, but they do not have an agility class yet. I will keep looking. Even if this is just a back yard activity for us I think it will be fun for Benny, and I, and my son and his dog. I like the idea of us being a team


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I asked at Kayla's agility class today. Came up with two potentials. Not sure of the distance or how far you're willing to drive but here they are. May be worth checking into or calling to see if they're aware of anything else around you.


Western Agility Group 

Nunes Agility Fields


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! I had e- mailed the Turlock place for more info but have not heard yet. I did not know of the place in Elk Grove and just e-mailed them. My biggest hurdle is that I work 4 hours between Monday and Thursday but have Friday - Sunday off. It seems like both of these places have their classes Monday- Thursday evenings. I may be able to save for a few private lessons but would prefer a group class.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the great sport of agility. Here is a link to our California agility trials that is usually up to date. If you go and watch for a couple hours you will have a better understanding of what you want from classes and you can usually meet lots of folks from you area that have recommendations about trainers and clubs. http://agilek9s.net/calendar/index.html I also recommend volunteering to work a trial (since you are off on the weekends) for a half day (or full) ... usually get a free lunch and meet folks, or earn dollars off classes.... lots of instructors have banners on their shade tents and the club often has handouts related to trainers/classes. Its a fun way to learn and hang out with dog people and as Bretta Lee shows its good socializing for puppies to visit a show too. Have fun and let us know what you find. Lysa (san diego)


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

. My biggest hurdle is that I work 4 hours between Monday and Thursday but have Friday - Sunday off. It seems like both of these places have their classes Monday- Thursday evenings. I may be able to save for a few private lessons but would prefer a group class. [/quote]

<span style="color: #000099">oops meant to say 48 hours between Mondayand Thursday!


Thanks for the link and the suggestions</span>,


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I work evenings so had to go with private lessons in the morning. I've found that I get more training for the money this way as I don't have to wait around for the other dogs.


----------

